# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Pro ơi!cho e xin code giải phương trình bậc 4

## thapchidao

*em đang có bài tập giai phuong trinh bac 4~ pro nào có code cho em xin~! viết bang c++ ! ~thank pro nhiu lam ~~*

----------


## nguoiloantin

lắm người xin code giải phương trình bậc 4 nhi? chắc học cùng 1 lớp đây.

----------


## mrtho88hnn

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<math.h>
*void* main()
{
*float* a,b,c,t0,t2,t3,x01,x02,x1,x2,x3,x4,d;
printf("nhap a: ");
scanf("%f",&a);
printf("nhap b: ");
scanf("%f",&b);
printf("nhap c: ");
scanf("%f",&c);
d=b*b-4*a*c;
t2=(*float*)(-b-sqrt(d))/(2*a);
t3=(*float*)(-b+sqrt(d))/(2*a);
*if*(a==0)
{
*if*(b==0)
{
*if*(c==0)
printf("phuong trinh da cho co vo so nghiem");
*else*_//c!=0_
printf("phuong trinh da cho vo nghiem");
}
*else*_//b!=0_
{
*if*(c<=0)
{
t0=(*float*)c/b;
x01=(*float*)sqrt(t0);
x02=(*float*)-sqrt(t0);
printf("phuong trinh co nghiem x01,x02: %3.3f",x01,x02);
}

*else*_//c>0_
printf("phuong trinh da cho vo nghiem");
}
}
*else*_//a!=0_
{
*if*(t2>=0)
{
x1=(*float*)sqrt(t2);
x2=(*float*)-sqrt(t2);
printf("phuong trinh da cho co nghiem x1,x2: %3.3f",x1,x2);
}
*if*(t3>=0)
{
x3=(*float*)sqrt(t3);
x4=(*float*)-sqrt(t3);
printf("phuong trinh da cho co nghiem x3,x4: %3.3f",x3,x4);
}
}
}
getch();
}

----------

